
Apple admits to iPhone ‘touch disease,’ blames users and offers $149 fix - velodrome
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2016/11/17/apple-admits-iphone-touch-disease-blames-users-offers-149-fix/
======
pawadu
Is this the same issue that was discussed by Rossmann?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iX7TyEjJ2E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iX7TyEjJ2E)

~~~
velodrome
Yes, that's the one.

